# **ENDED** Osage Orange Pricing



## Arn213 (Mar 10, 2018)

I am hoping someone here who uses or deals with domestic grown Osage Orange can give me an idea of pricing for 12/4 material respectively in quartered cut and flat sawn pricing for lengths 20-30”. If anyone has any leads to someone who might have stock & availability would be greatly appreciated.

I also noticed most of these I have seen have been air dried- has anyone run into material that has been air dried then kiln dried?

Thanks in advance.

Arn

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2018)

finding 12/4 OO that long and in any appreciable width and without flaws is going to be a good trick. Not saying it's impossible, just that it's extremely rare. Price will be whatever the vendor chooses to set it at since such a piece would be rare.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2018)

phinds said:


> finding 12/4 OO that long and in any appreciable width and without flaws is going to be a good trick. Not saying it's impossible, just that it's extremely rare. Price will be whatever the vendor chooses to set it at since such a piece would be rare.



You mean like this piece Paul?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2018)

I wouldn't exactly call that "without flaws" would you? Nice piece though. How thick is it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2018)

It's definitely not flawless, but that one crack in the middle is about the only one. It's just under 3" thick.


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 10, 2018)

phinds said:


> finding 12/4 OO that long and in any appreciable width and without flaws is going to be a good trick. Not saying it's impossible, just that it's extremely rare. Price will be whatever the vendor chooses to set it at since such a piece would be rare.



Thank you @phinds for chimming in and I know it is a long shot. I am probably going to not get clean material for the size that I need because the way it grows, but I am somewhat hopeful and optimistic. Just trying to get an idea of pricing just in case the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2018)

What width and length are you looking for?


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> What width and length are you looking for?


@Tony- I am looking for 30” x 4” (flat sawn orientation) x 3” thick and 24” x 4” (flat sawn orientation) x 3” thick.........or would prefer 2 of the the 30” length.


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> It's definitely not flawless, but that one crack in the middle is about the only one. It's just under 3" thick.


Very cool. Probably the biggest piece I've seen and relatively flawless (for OO) at that.


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2018)

phinds said:


> Very cool. Probably the biggest piece I've seen and relatively flawless (for OO) at that.



Thank you. Kevin felled the tree and milled it for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> Thank you. Kevin felled the tree and milled it for me.



That sounds like a very sentimental piece. Very nice piece Tony and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> @Tony- I am looking for 30” x 4” (flat sawn orientation) x 3” thick and 24” x 4” (flat sawn orientation) x 3” thick.........or would prefer 2 of the the 30” length.



I can get that out of this but....


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> I can get that out of this but....
> View attachment 143264



I see what you mean how the grain orientation is. How wide is this piece?

@Tony sending you a pm.


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2018)

Arnold, maybe these pics will answer your question from our PM.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 11, 2018)

?????

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2018)

@Tony- thank you for your help and for hooking me up!

@rocky1 ......that is just so wrong 

Arn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> ?????
> 
> View attachment 143309


It's a dang good thing you didn't wear those flip flops to the club meeting ... by the way that's not a good color for you... friends will always tell you the truth

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2018)

You're a funny guy Wendell!

@Arn213 is buying this piece from me. Arm, here's what I come up with on ripping it. Going to work for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> You're a funny guy Wendell!
> 
> @Arn213 is buying this piece from me. Arm, here's what I come up with on ripping it. Going to work for you?
> View attachment 143325



That is perfect @Tony and that will work! Thank you!


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2018)

Arm, whrn I cut into it, the wider side had some lines going through it. Still going to work?


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Arm, whrn I cut into it, the wider side had some lines going through it. Still going to work?
> View attachment 143328



I’ll have 1” cushion with that piece since is roughly 4” wide- might get most of that pith to come out when I get closer to the 3” width mark.


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> I’ll have 1” cushion with that piece since is roughly 4” wide- might get most of that pith to come out when I get closer to the 3” width mark.



I think so too, it's just leftover from the crack down the middle. Just wanted to check with you!


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think so too, it's just leftover from the crack down the middle. Just wanted to check with you!


Thank you- I think it will be the best we will be able to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yo @Tony ! I was super excited today and I am happy to report that I just got the beautiful pair of Kevin’s OO and that my jaw dropped when I tapped both pieces! It has such a responsive projection, very resonant and great usical quality about it- Kevin’s heartbeat and kindred spirit must be in the wood

I want to again for stepping up and being a donor on a special piece that came from your late good friend- I promise to take care of it and hopefully do both pieces justice!

Guitar necks to be slated .............got to find the rest of it now!

Much Oblige,

Arn

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2018)

Glad you like them Arn, can't wait to see the final product!

@ripjack13 , if you would be so kind ad to close this I would be most appreciative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

